# Newbie looking for help for Lawn in SC



## MattyP (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi all! I am new here and I am looking for a few pointers to help with establishing my lawn in the spring. I have two big trees in my front yard that produce a good bit of shade for most of the yard. My front yard is mostly dirt (hard packed dirt). I have tried in the past to plant Palmetto St. Augustine plugs but they didn't grow. The plugs are only about double the size as when they were planted 3 years ago. In the Spring I would really like to put in the work and get some grass growing. I have never had any luck getting any grass (other than weeds) to grow in my front yard. At the beginning of October I spread out some annual rye grass just to see if it would grow and it has, which gives me a little hope. Any suggestions on what I should do now and early Spring to prepare my yard for grass. Also any tips for what kind of grass to put down for a shady South Carolina lawn.

Below is the results of the soil sample from June 2019.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Based on the information, I am assuming sunlight is likely your limiting factor, followed by the trees sucking up all the water.


----------



## MattyP (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes I do believe limited sunlight and lack of water is the cause of most of my issues. Any ideas on what could cause the excess Calcium and could this be hurting my efforts?


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I wonder how well fescue would do in your situation? I'm no expert, but I do know fescue would grow under those trees. Your limiting factor with it and all cool weather grasses would be water.. that and your ph.

I've heard of fescue growing in Southern Texas in clay soil.. so I know its possible. Just not easy.


----------



## MattyP (Oct 22, 2019)

Here is a picture of the lawn after I cut the rye grass for the first time last night. I still have a good many bare spots but this is by far the most grass I have ever had in my front yard. I plan to throw down a little more seed today in the bare areas to try to get those to fill in. Any suggestions on ways to make the rye grass really pop and thicken up before the first frost?


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Rye grass seed germinates very quickly and easily, and will make a good winter cover for you. But it will burn off by mid May with all the heat we get in SC.

I only have the one picture to go off of so it's kind of hard to give an answer. The best option will depend on what percentage of your yard receives direct sunlight vs filtered light vs dense shade and how many hours of each it gets. For a warm season grass, something like Zeon Zoysia could be a viable option. For a cool season grass, TTTF would do well in the shade and can also handle the heat if properly cared for.


----------



## MattyP (Oct 22, 2019)

@quattljl Thanks for the suggestions. I will definitely look into both options for the Spring.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@MattyP you're in acid soil (hence acid well water) country. You could use some lime just for overall health of the soil. I don't think it would be a huge hindrance on growth . I would bet it's the shade from the trees that are your main problem. Zoysia (as @quattljl suggested) IMHO would be your best bet.

St Augustine will do well in shade, but doesn't do well as far north as you are in SC. If you were in Charleston, then I'd say St. Augustine. Centipede needs sun. So does bermuda. Hence why I agree on a shade tolerant zoysia.

The rye will thicken some and come through the frost. You can keep adding seed to thicken the stand of rye that you have. Just keep in mind once it heats up in the late spring that rye is toast. It cannot take our late spring and summers here in SC.

Good luck! Keep asking questions. There's plenty of help to be had around here.


----------



## MattyP (Oct 22, 2019)

@JRS 9572 Thanks! Any opinion on which cultivar of Zoysia might do best in my area/conditions? @quattljl suggested Zeon Zoysia, just trying to get multiple opinions.

When should I look to start seeding/sodding the Zoysia into my lawn? Should I wait till the rye dies out or overseed it with the Zoysia?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Zeon, which I personally care for.... Zorro, and I've seen Royal out in sc. A Light meter would help add some additional facts to the discussion about the sun light situation.

What kind of trees ?

You won't be able to seed zoysia


----------



## MattyP (Oct 22, 2019)

@jayhawk Any recommendation on brand of light meter to purchase?

The trees are Willow Oaks. I have two side by side about 10 feet apart.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=13867&p=220061&hilit=Light+meter#p220061
Good read and.... movingshrubs tiftuff sprig thread

Oaks generally suck the life out the immediate soil. Just have tread lightly and baby the area ...it'll never be as thick up close.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

You may also want to consider extending the beds around those trees to make it easier on yourself.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@MattyP I have no experience with zoysia cultivars. I've never heard of someone establishing from seed. I'd wait in the spring when the rye is gone, and then either plug or sod the zoysia. I think extending the beds like @quattljl suggested makes a ton of sense as well.


----------



## MattyP (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks @jayhawk @quattljl @JRS 9572 for the advice. I am going to purchase a DLI light meter. I also plan to extend the beds before putting down any plugs or sod.


----------

